# Open Show Bit Question



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like your stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

What I would do is browse the Facebook tack swap pages and put out some ISO ads. I'm sure they probably have a draft specific tack pages too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

They do have draft curb (leverage ) bits but I'm not sure that they would be anymore acceptable than the snaffle but it would be a curb.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Woodhaven said:


> They do have draft curb (leverage ) bits but I'm not sure that they would be anymore acceptable than the snaffle but it would be a curb.


WESTERN BITS

This is usually what you can find in curb bits for drafts.

This is the most acceptable draft curb I've seen and I'm still not a huge fan:

Low Port Sweet Iron Mouth Bit with 6 3 4" Loose Shanks Includes Flat Chain Curb | eBay


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I found that quite a few 5 1/2" bits work for the ones that have big mouths. Myler makes 6" and Reinsman used to. I was able to get a 5 3/4" Reinsman that I love, but I'm not sure if they still make it. 

Not sure what kind of mouthpiece or shanks you're looking for, but Chicks Saddlery & bluegrasshorsesupply.com have some decent larger sized bits. As long as they aren't nickel, I haven't had a problem with any of the other metals that I can remember


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is what I'd be looking for: Western SS Low Port Futurity Bit - Horse.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This is what I'd be looking for: Western SS Low Port Futurity Bit - Horse.com
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 https://www.toklat.com/Products/BP/89-11364

https://www.smartpakequine.com/sear...egment/product/sort/best_sellers/x1/Item-size


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Similar but not exactly what you search for...
_http://www.amazon.com/Weaver-Copper-Curb-Horse-Western/dp/B002WVN2D2_
It is solid with no pinch....

Can you use a Billy Allen mouth????
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like the solid mouthpiece. The bit I posted has the port as well has the hinged mouthpiece, which allows for independent movement of the sides, in case I would need to correct with just one rein. 

Not a huge fan of Billy Allen mouthpieces, as my gelding likes the tongue relief.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Why not try it? Your options are pretty limited here. This bit is cheap enough. And you can probably pick one up cheaper on Facebook.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

With the ones that I showed you, each side does move independently. We use one with that mouthpiece set-up on my daughters horse and it works really well. Her horse also responds better with a little tongue relief


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> With the ones that I showed you, each side does move independently. We use one with that mouthpiece set-up on my daughters horse and it works really well. Her horse also responds better with a little tongue relief


I was responding to the one horselovinguy linked to regarding preferring the hinged mouthpiece.

If I could find the exact bit I posted, just in a 6", I'd be happy.

And he definitely needs a 6". I had a 5.5" generic TenderTouch that he LOVED and we had to quit using it because the shanks were smooshing in the corners of his mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

